# Into the Storm



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

It is a SHTF movie with drama (imagine that). 

A storm chaser has a new crew and his funding has expired. They haven't filmed a tornado in a year and now it's a bust. PhD woman is tracking the storms and suggests a town which the other storm chasers are ignoring. (Conflict resolution formula--film school). 

A high school student and his brother are making a time capsule video for graduation and his father is the vice principal. Older brother spirits off with young senior hottie environmentalist to the old defunct paper factory for a "story."

Two bubbas doing YouTube jack ass stunts with a quad ORV alights the flaming above ground swimming pool and wrecks the pool. 

They take off after the storm chasers and end up video'ing the tornado. 

Anyway, there is a class gazillion tornado of epic proportions and nothing happens, except the high school is demolished, power towers collapse, the town is wiped out and the storm chaser videos the "eye" of the tornado and in the end everyone is getting along just fine. 

Okay, for the $7 matinee it was worth it. As far as survivalist lessons, pfft. It was a SHTF movie of we're in the sheitzens and we must survive! genre.

The set up is almost formula, but the character development is standard, the action sequences has some surprises and some of the scenes get the adrenaline stimulated. 

The overall resolution to the event is not Hollywood typical, it is mainstream.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Glade you enjoyed it. I'd say there are couple here that are missing their calling in Hollywood, they'd make great SHTF movie writers. 

Ever play that game where the next poster continues with a story from where the last poster left off?


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I tried that once, but no one was into it.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

I saw it and wasn't particularly impressed


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't hit the theater very often and when I do it needs to be a just-about-to-leave-the-theater epic blockbuster that is destined to make a gazillion dollars or a just-about-to-leave-the-theater chick flick that the Mrs. wants me to take her to. But my oldest son just went to the movie in question last weekend and he liked it. He said it was fast paced enough to keep him entertained but did have the standard amount of Hollywood skewed-reality mixed in. I will wait until it is digitally released and watch it at home.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Movie houses for grumpy old man......*

Either I'm to cheap or to ignorant but I can`t remember the last time I visit a movie house maybe because Home Depot is in the same mall but on my free airwaves TV I get many channels with old movies like To Hell and Back, shown yesterday or this here laptop that shows just about everything I`m interested in to include this here forum, the day someone comes up with a movie house for old disable grumpy man then I will go&#8230;..and cold beer&#8230;.or J Daniels.:laugh:


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Saw it as part of a triple feature at the drive-in this weekend. I liked the graphics. I thought the story was pretty boring overall. I think my favorite thing about the movie was the two drunk okie ********, Donk and Reevis.


----------



## zohaa3492 (Oct 24, 2014)

Good on you!! A greenhouse is a very good thing 

Don't forget wild harvesting of foods and medicinals. It can add a great deal to your pantry and medicine chests. Just take care where and how you wild harvest, never near pavement or roadways, any place that gets sprayed etc.. and harvest ethically so that there will be plenty for others and for years to come.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Right post, wrong thread?


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Cyber gremlins got him.


----------

